# What is the best type and size brush for exterior stain?



## jodebg (Apr 18, 2013)

I need to know what type of brush to buy to apply Zar exterior solid stain onto smooth surface cedar siding.

I see brsitle, china brsitle, nylon, comination of bristle and nylon brushes being sold. 

What is the best type of bruuh for this exterior stain that is 85% water and 15% oil?

Should I buy a brush that is rated professional painter's grade which is 
thicker (more bristles) and also has longer bristles?

Any brand in particular?

The boards I am coating are a v-groove style and are 5" wide.

What width is best for this application?

Thanks!


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

3" Purdy PIP


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I use a 3" nylon.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Why use a brush at all when you can cover more surface area with a push broom. 2 foot soft bristle push broom is what I'd use...


----------



## jodebg (Apr 18, 2013)

seems like the concensus so far is for a 3" brush. I inititally assumed a 4' would work faster?? Why a 3"?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

4-inch wooster brush. you can find one at lowes. About $15 or so, depends where your at. 

Holds a lot of stain which is what you want, you might have to switch to a 2 inch or 3 inch angle sash if you need to get into the groves. The 4" wooster doesn't have an angle, it's flat top, but holds a ton of material and flows nicely.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Use a mini roller. You can always brush back through it if you want . 
Lot faster/easier


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

joshmays1976 said:


> Use a mini roller. You can always brush back through it if you want .
> Lot faster/easier


I don't know about that. Maybe if it's done early in the morning or after it cools down at dusk.

My concern for him would be that Zar is water based if I remember right and it could setup/dry on him before he can back brush it. If he's talking about the deck & siding stain: "Soap and water cleanup". http://zardeckandsiding.ugl.com/solid/

I've converted all our staining stuff to waterbase and out here in the desert it's a PITA, but I love it. It dries so fast that it can be hard to work with, but I can do almost 3 times the amount of work I can with oil base. Plus it helps that all the other painters are still on oil and I just run circles around them and they can't figure it out lol.

Anyway: My suggestion is use a 4" wooster, thick brush holds a lot of material. But don't float it out right out of the can, I don't know the method's official name, but use globs (sections) and fade back into each other with the brush. It's a fast method but you have to keep up, it'll help you so you won't have a dried edge. But with solid color that may not be a problem, but I still wouldn't want to chance it vs dry edge and then you have to put another coat just to match. 

I have an example of what I'm talking about in one of my threads in the Photos of Project section on the forum. It's a gel stained door.

Anyway, I think the miniroller idea would work, just have to be careful of it setting up, unless you plan on rolling and then back brushing RIGHT away.

good luck!


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Dont need no stinking brush...Use a squeegee from the corner gas station windshield cleaner bucket . Everyones messin with you


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> 4-inch wooster brush. you can find one at lowes. About $15 or so, depends where your at.
> 
> Holds a lot of stain which is what you want, you might have to switch to a 2 inch or 3 inch angle sash if you need to get into the groves. The 4" wooster doesn't have an angle, it's flat top, but holds a ton of material and flows nicely.


4" Golden Glo?? Pretty sweet brush for exteriors. 

If you gotta cut a lot, consider a Wooster JAGUAR 3.5" :thumbsup:


----------



## jodebg (Apr 18, 2013)

Mini roller? have not used one of these before. do they work as good as a brush and do you have to backbrush to even the stain application?

Maybe someone could fill me in on the technique of using a mini roller-thanks.

Any way to getting around lap marks using these new modified oil products. I am used to oil applications.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you do this professionally?


----------



## jodebg (Apr 18, 2013)

No, just doing some due dilligence before staining our house. Big job and would like to make the job efficent and attain the best results.

Products have changed and I need to get up to speed. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joeb3rg (Feb 13, 2013)

3 inch Corona Chinex Excalibur


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I already posted this in one of your threads. Please take note.

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

